# X-series



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wondering who won and how much they had.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

The winners had a little over 10 lbs I believe, it has been tough getting a big bite out there. I won our club tournament with only 8lb 8oz and on Sun could only get 6lbs 9 oz. It only took 7lbs 1 oz to cash a check out of 100 boats.

mark


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hopefully I'll get the results early this week and get them on the website. Good job guys.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

We had 5.9 sunday, caught alot of fish. culled about 5 times. We needed a kicker fish bad.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey Procraft- was that you fishn' the riprap- I hollerd at you guys when you didnt let your pops net a fish! I think that was you???

I'm goona toot a little- me and partner Kenny Ken Begue had a kicker and pulled the two spot with 9.8. The new plaques for 05' are sweet! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nip- Congrads on the 2nd place finish!
Yeah that was us. He's to slow with the net so I don't even yell anymore unless its a good fish  We Couldn't buy a bite flippin'. Did you get your kicker in the bushes?


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats Nip!!!!

I fished a club tournament on Saturday, I couldnt get bit in the bushes! Maybe they will move up by the end of the week with this warm weather. But the last 5 min. I did lose about a 3# smallie, I had him hooked and seen him come up for a little and then dashed under the boat and then all of a sudden he was gone. My drag was peelin like crazy. I was so mad, havent seen a smallie out of Mosquito that big for awhile.

Procraftboats- were you up shallow in the bushes?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah we were up shallow in the bushes, couldn't get bit on a jig or a tube. I'm ready for portage, Time for some bed fishin'!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Austin, are you fishin the open on Saturday? I will be there, in the new boat. Cant wait.. Have you seen any fish on beds yet out there? Havent been there in about a week.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well the fishing was easy but yet very tough lots of buck bass but very few kicker fish. we had 7.1lbs and missed a check but we was still pleased to be in the top 20 some where. there was alot of big names there so the competion was tough. once again a thank you goes out to vics sports center and stratos boats for the help that they have givin us this year with out thier help my partner and i would still be with out a boat and wouldnt have had the opertunity to fish yet this year!! it appeared that they had drawn the lake so my partner and i back out of the bays and fished the corners of the bays and found plenty of the buck bass but no kickers. this 1999 stratos 201 that vics set me up with till my new boat comes in runs sweet. from the iland north of rt 88 to the check in only took 7 mins and that included the no wake zone north of 88. any one interested in this boat contack me or vics sport center the price on it is $17,500 any one interested in this boat that contacks me we can set up a date and time for you to go out in this boat to test it out.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not fishing the open but I'll be up there saturday pre-fishing. I heard they've been on beds for about a week.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Job Nip. I bet nip got em Flippin


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nip can't catch that many fish...they all come from the spinner bait in the back!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry all- been workn in the yard and sleepn a little! Thanks for the words of encouragement.

All flipn fish- is there anything else!? I threw a spinnerbait for 7 hours then flipped 5 in real quick...   3" of muddy water with carp and a big brown beaver. 

We got lucky with one bite and put four regular fish with it. Aint that what its all about though!??? Never woulda thought 9lbs woulda made a check little lone that high. 

Federation is out there next weekend- like to see those weights.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

same here nip, I throwed a spinnerbait all day and then switched to a jig.

Its funny, those carp, My partner and I saw some nice sized fish pull up into the shallows and we though they were carp, well just for the heck of it he threw his jig next to them and one pulled away to eat his jig, here they were bass!! The one next to the one he caught had to be about 4lbs.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

What do you guys think the weights will be at Portage sunday?
I'm gonna say around 14lb for the win and 8lb to get a check. Big bass will be around 5.5lb


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Im going to stretch it a little to 15# big bass will be close to 6#.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think you guys are right on the money, it may be tough though due to the cold weather that may be coming for this weekend, 60's is a change from the 80's we have right now.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

any idea when results will be posted on website?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

As soon as I can get them from Diane and George. They were having technical difficulties sending me the file!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The results have been posted.

1. Tom Dixon and Peter Giannone, 10.47lbs
2. Rory Franks and Ken Begue, 9.8lbs
3. Walter Dobransky and Ray Hinchiff, 9.59lbs

For the rest of the details including tournament statistics visit us at www.thex-series.com

For 3 years in a row now the average weight per fish has declined out the first Mosquito Tourney of the year! I find that pretty interesting and hopefully not a sign of things to come.


Year Average Weight Per fish 
2003 - 1.85lbs. 
2004 - 1.43lbs. 
2005 - 1.29lbs.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Bill


They need to stop releasing the fish in the marina were all the bank fisheman can catch them!!. It would be much better to put them on the other side in the ranger bay at least they would have a much better chance of living. I know that they all dont get caught but if you take the number of fish released in there this year I bet its over a 1000. 

Mark


----------

